

Julian Assange tells of 'smear campaign' - meadhikari
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-12015140

======
epo
Wonderful. So let me guess this right.

Someone who's business is revealing information that others don't want
revealed describes revealing information about him - that he wants hidden - as
a "smear". What was that saying about heat and kitchens?

